# ACS Assessment ... Analyst Programmer (261311) or Developer Programmer (261312)



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi There,

I'm in the process of applying for ACS skills assessment, but, really confused about nominating my occupation as Analyst Programmer (261311) or Developer Programmer (261212). 

I've a IT degree with a lot of Software Engineering/Programming related subjects. Find below my duties/responsibilities:



Understanding business/technical requirements
Communicating with the client team to clarify and finalise ambiguous or incomplete business/technical requirements 
Developing applications as per the technical requirements specification 
Reviewing developed program code
Developing of test scripts used in unit testing
Documenting test results
Fixing defects detected during the unit testing phase
Ensuring high-quality throughout the process

I'd be thankful if someone can help me with selecting an occupation. (I've observed that a lot of people opt for Developer Programmer and few for Analyst Programmer. Is this just me?)

Thanks,
armandra!


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Its better to choose a code that closely relates to the designations you had in your jobs. What were your designations in your job history?


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

statue said:


> Its better to choose a code that closely relates to the designations you had in your jobs. What were your designations in your job history?


Software Engineer, but the way ACS classification goes, software engineer is a technical/solution architect, which I'm not of course.

Can anyone help please .....................


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am the same case as you are. My last four years of work experience was as a software engineer. but the details on ACS Website for Software engineer were different, fortunately my experience letter shows the designation software developer, so i applied for Developer programmer. 

I would suggest you the same. Try to match the designation in your Experience and reference letters, this is most important.


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Did you finally get through the ACS assessment? I would like to know how it went for you and if you could offer any advice


----------

